# هدية رمضان 1430هـ برنامج LabVIEW 2009



## kahtan82 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:34:
هديتي لكم هذه السنة في رمضان برنامج:84:
LabVIEW 2009:20:






أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم

الروابط:
قم بتنزيل هذا البرنامج الصغير والذي يقوم بتنزيل برنامج LabVIEW 2009 من موقع الشركة
http://ftp.ni.com/evaluation/labview/ekit/other/downloader/LV2009_ENG_32_downloader.exe
والكراك في المرفقات.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/107359/1252233242.zip

أو قم بتنزيل البرنامج من موقع HotFile

http://hotfile.com/dl/11293176/a48ae10/nilv2k9x86.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293178/e30817b/nilv2k9x86.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293191/ebb922e/nilv2k9x86.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293192/dff1cc3/nilv2k9x86.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293218/37f3939/nilv2k9x86.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293223/65d7c7b/nilv2k9x86.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293235/0de875d/nilv2k9x86.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293237/d53011e/nilv2k9x86.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293239/85c05ce/nilv2k9x86.part09.rar.html

وأيضاً:
NI LabVIEW 2009 v9.0 Control Design and Simulation Module:20:






Download from HotFile
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293061/15b28c9/cdslv2k9.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293054/daef24e/cdslv2k9.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293057/10dfa76/cdslv2k9.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293055/603f2ef/cdslv2k9.part4.rar.html

Download from FileFactory
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d7f9/n/cdslv2k9_part1_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d7gb/n/cdslv2k9_part2_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d7g6/n/cdslv2k9_part3_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d7f7/n/cdslv2k9_part4_rar/

وأيضاً:
LabVIEW Microprocessor SDK :20:





Download from HotFile
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293243/c17411e/sdklv2k9.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293248/1e8e5a3/sdklv2k9.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293257/135777e/sdklv2k9.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293259/503f2f8/sdklv2k9.part4.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293264/3f4b6ac/sdklv2k9.part5.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/11293270/b8ae8e4/sdklv2k9.part6.rar.html


Download from FileFactory
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d70g/n/sdklv2k9_part1_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d70f/n/sdklv2k9_part2_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d71g/n/sdklv2k9_part3_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d707/n/sdklv2k9_part4_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d703/n/sdklv2k9_part5_rar/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah5d70b/n/sdklv2k9_part6_rar/

لا تنسوا الدعاء لي بظهر الغيب:70:
قحطان


----------



## tammam60 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ادامك الله ذخرا لهذا المنتدى


----------



## kahtan82 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وشكراً على مرورك


----------



## أبو هند و ساره (9 سبتمبر 2009)

لست من له خبره في المنديات لكن لدي مكتبة كبيرة من الكتب الكترونية و اريد ان يسنفيد منها اكبر فكيف انقلها لم يريد ان يستفيد منها
شكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قد دعوت لك بظهر الغيب وأسأل الله أن يتقبل ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kahtan82 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قد دعوت لك بظهر الغيب وأسأل الله أن يتقبل ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك 
ولك مثل ما دعوت لي وعشرة أضعافه


----------



## tammam60 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ ابو سارة وهند ارجو ان تعد قائمة بالكتب التي عندك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## tammam60 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو هند و ساره قال:


> لست من له خبره في المنديات لكن لدي مكتبة كبيرة من الكتب الكترونية و اريد ان يسنفيد منها اكبر فكيف انقلها لم يريد ان يستفيد منها
> شكرا


ارجو اعداد قائمة بالكتب التي عندك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو شريك (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور على هذا المجهود*​







 

 

 

 

 
م.البغدادي007مشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى م.البغدادي007البحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة م.البغدادي007http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=188275يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## kahtan82 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:
كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة قرب حلول عيد الفطر :84:
إليكم روابط مباشرة لبعض إضافات برنامج LabVIEW2009 من موقع الشركة
والرابط الأخير هو لبعض الكراكات
أدعوا لي
قحطان :34:

Digital Filter Design Toolkit (77.6 MB)
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009DFDTK.exe

*Advanced Signal Processing Toolkit (143 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009ASPTK.exe

*Adaptive Filter Toolkit (37.2 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009AFTK.exe

*MathScript RT Module (159 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009MSRT.exe

*NI Vision Builder for Automated Inspection (535 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/VBAI361.zip

*Control Design and Simulation Module (322 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009CDSIM.exe

*PID and Fuzzy Logic Toolkit (41 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009PIDTK.exe

*LabVIEW Real-Time Module (447 MB)*
http://ftp.ni.com/evaluation/labview/ekit/other/downloader/LV2009RT_downloader.exe

*NI Real-Time Execution Trace Toolkit (88 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/NIRTETT2009.exe

*LabVIEW FPGA Module (1.83 GB)*
http://ftp.ni.com/evaluation/labview/ekit/other/downloader/LVFPGA2009_ENG_downloader.exe

*Statechart Module (49.6)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009SC.exe

*Simulation Interface Toolkit (105 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009SITK.exe

*System Identification Toolkit (261 MB)*
ftp://evalftp2009:[email protected]/LV2009SYSIDTK.exe
Vision Development Module 2009 (Setup Only) [685 MB]
http://ftp.ni.com/support/softlib/vision/Vision%20Development%20Module/2009/VDM2009.zip

*Vision Acquisition 2009* (Setup Only) [975 MB]
http://ftp.ni.com/support/softlib/vision/Vision%20Acquisition%20Software/2009/VAS2009.zip

وهنا بعض الكراكات:

http://rapidshare.com/files/279010662/keygens.rar
LV_DBT_2009 LabVIEW 2009 Database Connectivity Toolkit
LV_DET_2009 LabVIEW 2009 Desktop Execution Trace Toolkit
LV_DFTK_2009 LabVIEW 2009 DataFinder Toolkit
LV2009_ENG_32 LabVIEW 2009
LV_ITK_2009 LabVIEW 2009 Internet Toolkit
LV_RGT_2009 LabVIEW 2009 Report Generation Toolkit for Microsoft Office
LV_VIA_2009 LabVIEW 2009 VI Analyzer Toolkit
LV2009AFTK LabVIEW 2009 Adaptive Filter Toolkit
LV2009ASPTK LabVIEW 2009 Advanced Signal Processing Toolkit
LV2009CDSIM LabVIEW 2009 Control Design and Simulation Module
LV2009DFDTK LabVIEW 2009 Digital Filter Design Toolkit
LV2009DSC LabVIEW 2009 Datalogging and Supervisory Control Module
LV2009MM LabVIEW 2009 Mobile Module
LV2009MSDK LabVIEW 2009 Microprocessor SDK
LV2009MSRT LabVIEW 2009 MathScript RT Module
LabVIEW2009NISoftMotionModule LabVIEW 2009 NI SoftMotion Module
LV2009PIDTK LabVIEW 2009 PID and Fuzzy Logic Toolkit
LV2009RT LabVIEW 2009 Real-Time Module
LV2009SC LabVIEW 2009 Statechart Module
LV2009SITK LabVIEW 2009 Simulation Interface Toolkit
LV2009SYSIDTK LabVIEW 2009 System Identification Toolkit
LV2009UTFTK LabVIEW 2009 Unit Test Framework Toolkit


----------



## fathawy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

و الله مجهود جامد و برنامج رااااااااااائع


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي 
ولكن انتهت مدة صلاحية الصفحة قبل الإنتهاء من تحميل الملفات أرجو إعادة التفعيل لنتمكن من تحميل الملفات حيث تم تحميل Part 01 فقط. ولك الشكر على هذا المجهود الكبير.


----------



## اراس القيسي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم اخي بارك الله بيك


----------



## abouyasir (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني 
لكن لد ي مشكل أرجوا المساعدة يطلب مني إدخال كود Activation 
ولم أعر ف كيف أجلبه أرجوا المساعدة:18:


----------



## kahtan82 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

هنا طريقة التفعيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=27156&d=1214135110


----------



## eng_moh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهور وربنا يكرمك


----------



## alamari (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووورين وما قصرتم


----------



## igran (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## igran (21 مارس 2010)

merci beaucoup mon frer pour ton travail


----------



## dr_t (6 مايو 2010)

الله يكرمك ملف الكراكات للبرامج المساعدة علي الرابيدشير لا يعمل ارجواعادة تفعيل أو تغيير الرابط


----------



## ادور (7 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم


----------



## مونى صلاح (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت مشروع التخرج يحتاج الى عمل كنترول على كارت يسمى ال interface card لكى يتم التحكم فى الجهاز عن طريق الكمبيوتر فهل برنامج ال labview مفيد لى ؟ و اى جزء من البرنامج اللى ممكن استخدمه؟يعنى انزل برنامج NI LabVIEW 2009 v9.0 Control Design and Simulation Module بس ولا لازم انزل البرنامج الاصلى كله؟ ارجو الافادة و لو سمحت لو حد عنده اى معلومات عن كيفية التعلم على البرنامج ده لأنى بجد محتاجة اكبر قدر من المعلومات عنه و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (8 يوليو 2010)

يرجي اعادة رفع رابط الكركات لانه لايعمل وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## kimo_karam (29 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Amine_lamo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم، طالب جامعي في مجال الهندسة الكهربائية عندي مشروع لمدة 6 اشهر في مجال : caractérisation des capteurs inductifs او **Capteur de proximité inductif** بالانجليزية :*
*Inductive proximity sensor** .*

* ابحث عن كتب او مذكرات باللغة الفرنسية (او الانجليزية) او ما شابه ذلك وخصوصا :*

*1. Etablir une application simple d'acquisition de données *
*2. Traitement des signaux et acquistion de données -cours et exercise corrigés *
* 3eme edition , Francis Cottet *
*3. LabVIEW Programmation et application, Dunod 2 eme francis Cottet, Michel Pinard*
*4. Labview Base de programmation et Applications Bac Pro et BTS Filière, Therry Royant*
*5. Acquistion de données du capteur à l'ordinateur Préface de Lousis Néel*
*6. Les Capteurs en instrumentation industrielle*
*7. Capteurs Principes et utilisations*
*8. Les capteurs 50 exercices et problèmes corrigés*
*9.Convertisseurs et electronique de puissance Commande, description, *
*mise en ouvre Application avec LabVIEW*
*10.Capteur de proximité inductifs : a_Capteur de proximité inductif à réluctance, b_Capteur inductifs à courant de foucauft *
*11. Capteur inductif de positionnement LVDT et RVDT : *
*a_Le Capteur inductif linéaire(LVDT : Linear variable differential Transformer ,*
*(b_L'inductosyn (capteur linéaire ou rotatif*
* (c_ Le résolver (RVDT Rotary variable differential transformer *

*تحياتي وارجو من الاخوة المشتركين في المنتدي المساعدة ، فانا بامس الحاجة لهذه الكتب. فانتضار الاجابة.*​


----------



## dahlia99 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور علي الجهد الكبير


----------



## omarbouamoud (22 مارس 2011)

مشكور ادام الله عمرك


----------



## هاني المعرشي (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعآ نرجو منكم تقديم الينا كافه المساعده من اجل الاستفاده منكم
وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرآ
لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## ahmedkridi (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر
اليكم خطبة عجيبة للامام على
*[font=&quot]:::وهذه[/font][font=&quot] خطبة أخرى خالية من النقط :::[/font]*[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]((الحمد لله الملك المحمود ، المالك الودود مصور كل مولود ، مآل كل مطرود ساطع المهاد وموطد الأوطاد ومرسل الأمطار ، ومسهل الأوطار وعالم الأسرار ومدركها ومدمر الأملاك ومهلكها ومكور الدهور ومكررها ومورد الأمور ومصدرها عم سماحه وكمل ركامه وهمل وطاوع السؤال والأمل أوسع الرمل وأرمل أحمده حمدا ممدودا وأوحده كما وحد الأواه وهو الله لا إله للأمم سواه ولا صادع لما عدله وسواه ، أرسل محمدا علما للإسلام ، وإماما للحكام .... للخطبة بقية[/font]*[font=&quot] 

[/font]


----------



## احمد منصف (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي قحطان المحترم...يرجى منك ان تعيد تحمل الكراك لهذه المجموعة القيمة وبالاخص Vision Acquisition 2009 لانني جدا محتاجها ...وشكرا جزيلا مقدما...تحياتي..[/SIZE][/B]


----------

